# Réseau wifi invisible sur Apple TV 3



## gagnemc (7 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis désespéré et je ne trouve rien sur les forums ou sur le site d'Apple. 

J'ai une boîte Apple TV3, version 7.5 du système, qui ne voit pas le réseau wifi de la maison. Tous les autres appareils (MacBook Pro, PC, téléphones Androïd, etc.) arrivent à se brancher au réseau sans problèmes, mais pas l'AppleTV.

Je l'ai donc branchée sur Ethernet et ça fonctionnait. J'ai fait la dernière mise à jour logicielle, redémarré en mode wifi mais rien n'y fait, toujours pas possible de voir aucun réseau wifi. 

J'utilise un routeur "HUB2000" de chez Bell pour l'Internet. J'ai redémaré le routeur, rien n'y fait. 

Comme mon routeur est loin de l'AppleTV pour le connecter directement en Ethernet, je pensais me procurer un bidule adaptateur qui recevrait le wifi et que je brancherais dans le port Ethernet de l'Apple TV, mais je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle (bridge? Passerelle? module?) et franchement, je trouve ça un peu couillon comme solution que l'AppleTV est censé être wifi. 

Merci de vos réponses!

Des idées quelqu'un?


----------



## gagnemc (8 Décembre 2015)

Je ne saisis pas trop... quand vous dites "box", vous voulez dire AppleTV ou le routeur? Je fais comment pour changer de canal?


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2015)

Sinon, d'autres éléments de réponse ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204400, avec toujours la possibilité d'interférences, d'une ATV trop loin du routeur...
Ton ATV ne voit ton réseau wifi nulle part dans ta maison ? Ou quand tu la déplaces, par exemple près du routeur, ça fonctionne ?


----------



## gagnemc (9 Décembre 2015)

Ah OK, merci je vais essayer ça... mais pour info, l'AppleTV ne détecte rien, même pas les routeurs des nombreux voisins (je suis en appartement).

Mais merci des précieux conseils!


----------

